# Is pedoguyguykrai a niggaplease sock?



## Childe (Aug 4, 2021)

At this point I'm 90% sure. Discuss.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Aug 4, 2021)

Yeah, pretty sure.

What say you, ped? Get in here.


----------



## Pee Cola (Aug 4, 2021)

Only 90% sure?


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 4, 2021)

I don't know but I can confirm he's been acting like an annoying faggot.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Yeah, pretty sure.
> 
> What say you, ped? Get in here.


No I am not, just a shit posting janny with gotis.I also checked the username in question, half the shit she posts doesn't even match any backing towards mine, I never did sex work, don't have a nursing degree, and I don't care so much about an ex she keeps posting. granted I do have a spastic writing style and write paragraphs, I only have at best a ged education, and some biological hazard certification. I can see the reseblence because I am annoying faggot who likes to shit post, half to annoy people, half for my own amusement, but I am not niggaplease.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 4, 2021)

*brrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap*


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

so yeah answered your question not a niggaplease sock.


----------



## Pee Cola (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> No I am not, just a shit posting janny with gotis.I also checked the username in question, half the shit she posts doesn't even match any backing towards mine, I never did sex work, don't have a nursing degree, and I don't care so much about an ex she keeps posting. granted I do have a spastic writing style and write paragraphs, I only have at best a ged education, and some biological hazard certification. I can see the reseblence because I am annoying faggot who likes to shit post, half to annoy people, half for my own amusement, but I am not niggaplease.


That's what niggaplease would say.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 4, 2021)

Let's just ban them both problem solved.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> That's what niggaplease would say.


I don't really care, I am not niggaplease, if anything I might personally know them, but I am not unpacking that crazy shit on here, not the first the first time some asshole tried to mimicking me on the web.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> No I am not, just a shit posting janny with gotis.I also checked the username in question, half the shit she posts doesn't even match any backing towards mine, I never did sex work, don't have a nursing degree,


Presumably you're not so retarded that you don't know how to lie.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Presumably you're not so retarded that you don't know how to lie.


Well I'm not nigga please, and I am not going to respond to anymore inquries about being a sock, I said my piece, if niggaplease is who I think it is, I don't want to really start any shit, I don't want to talk about it, and if she hasn't posted on here reccently thats a good thing, because this isn't the only forum I've been accused of being a sock on.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> Well I'm not nigga please, and I am not going to respond to anymore inquries about being a sock, I said my piece, if niggaplease is who I think it is, I don't want to really start any shit, I don't want to talk about it, and if she hasn't posted on here reccently thats a good thing, because this isn't the only forum I've been accused of being a sock on.


You're probably right, dumb bitches are all pretty similar.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 4, 2021)

Hmmm if @Exorbital Columnations is who I think he is I may just shut up now.

Lets just say I may know him in person....


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 4, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> Hmmm if @Exorbital Columnations is who I think he is I may just shut up now.
> 
> Lets just say I may know him in person....


Are you a beagle?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 4, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Are you a beagle?


----------



## RSOD (Aug 4, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


>


Can you play the guitar


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 4, 2021)

Interesting, when you put both their posts into writing comparison site, it comes back with highest number possible (highest number being the closest writing similarities possible)

-I used more then the  words recommended 
-genres were the same, Onision, man hating feminist talk, and sex.
-I chose posts with little to no shortcuts.

Funny because Niggaplease was caught socking before because she can't change her writing style even slightly.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 4, 2021)

Indian J.C denton said:


> Can you play the guitar


If you are Indian I probably know you in person.

I know all pajeets.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Interesting, when you put both their posts into writing comparison site, it comes back with highest number possible (highest number being the closest writing similarities possible)
> View attachment 2413133
> -I used more then the  words recommended
> -genres were the same, Onision, man hating feminist talk, and sex.
> ...


I'm not though, and I am not gonna argue this anymore, if the creator of niggaplease is who I think it is, then I don't really want a wave of irl harassment. If I noticed niggapleases account I wouldn't have an account on here to begin with, because this isn't the first time I go on to a forum, and some asshole already got there to spread shit. Am I an annoying faggot? yes, if I noticed niggapleases posts on here before joining I would've never joined, because that person I can't confirm 100 percent valid, is probably already underneath another sock, to embaress someone else on here.


----------



## Childe (Aug 4, 2021)

At this point I'm 90% sure. Discuss.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> Am I an annoying faggot? yes,


This should be every post of yours


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm just not going to answer more shit, I am not niggaplease, I think I know nigga please, but I don't want to wake a sleeping bear,  so yeah take it or fucking leave it no fucks given. I've said all I needed to say, its not hard to mimick the writing style of a retard.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Aug 4, 2021)

@pedoguyguykrai But would you LIKE to do some sex work?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> @pedoguyguykrai But would you LIKE to do some sex work?


no lol fat


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> no lol fat


lose weight.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> lose weight.


lol fat


----------



## Bad Gateway (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> no lol fat


Yeah thats what I'm saying Ill pay more for that.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm not though, and I am not gonna argue this anymore, if the creator of SIGSEGV is who I think it is, then I don't really want a wave of irl harassment. If I noticed SIGSEGV account I wouldn't have an account on here to begin with, because this isn't the first time I go on to a forum, and some asshole already got there to spread shit. Am I an annoying faggot? yes, if I noticed SIGSEGV posts on here before joining I would've never joined, because that person I can't confirm 100 percent valid, is probably already underneath another sock, to embaress someone else on here.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Yeah thats what I'm saying Ill pay more for that.


if I wanted to do sex work I'd probably would've started at 18, but instead I choose to be a janny, true an honest work only, I am not taking the easy route out.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> if I wanted to do sex work I'd probably would've started at 18, but instead I choose to be a janny, true an honest work only, I am not taking the easy route out.


>turning down simps

You hate to not get to grab it


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 4, 2021)

If @Niggaplease has an onlyfans don't we ALL know who she is?


----------



## Pee Cola (Aug 4, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> If @Niggaplease has an onlyfans don't we ALL know who she is?


I heard she has G-cups.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> If @Niggaplease has an onlyfans don't we ALL know who she is?


have fun finding an onlyfans, for nigga please, I am not so if the nudes get doxxed, don't care I am going back to shit posting on the mother fucker.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> have fun finding an onlyfans, for nigga please, I am not so if the nudes get doxxed, don't care I am going back to shit posting on the mother fucker.


cope and seethe, nigga. 

Please


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> its not hard to mimick the writing style of a retard.


Especially if..


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> cope and seethe, nigga.
> 
> Please


lol fat, listen if I was 100 percent sure of whose behind the nigga please account I probably would've just doxxed already and be done with it, being exposed on kiwifarms is alot of insurance that if I get fucked with irl theres documentation about it, because the person I theaorize whose behind it I don't have 100 percent proof, and I feel like doxxing should only be used a nuclear option instead of regular routes, its pointless and can cause me irl trouble. I'm not gonna argue with a bunch of autists over an account I don't even own.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> lol fat, listen if I was 100 percent sure of whose behind the nigga please account I probably would've just doxxed already and be done with it, being exposed on kiwifarms is alot of insurance that if I get fucked with irl theres documentation about it, because the person I theaorize whose behind it I don't have 100 percent proof, and I feel like doxxing should only be used a nuclear option instead of regular routes, its pointless and can cause me irl trouble. I'm not gonna argue with a bunch of autists over an account I don't even own.


I guess Im confused, are YOU fat and offering yourself to me or are you saying Im fat? Cause I can cum to both.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> I guess Im confused, are YOU fat and offering yourself to me or are you saying Im fat? Cause I can cum to both.


lol fat


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> lol fat


Hi, we missed you.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> lol fat


Oh come on, don't break that easy. Play with me!


----------



## Childe (Aug 4, 2021)

At this point I'm 90% sure. Discuss.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Aug 4, 2021)

Seriously. Play with my penis, please.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> Hi, we missed you.


lo fat


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 4, 2021)

Imagine being fat and pretending you're not desperate for any crumb of dick that might land itself on your fat, greasy face.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Imagine being fat and pretending you're not desperate for any crumb of dick that might land itself on your fat, greasy face.


lol fat


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> lol fat


----------



## Childe (Aug 4, 2021)

niggapl- sorry i mean pedoguyguykrai seems to break whenever someone says the word “fat.” It seems the only comeback she has is to spam “lol fat” she did it for pages in a PM chain.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 4, 2021)

She's not like the other girls: she has big pp


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 4, 2021)

Neferpitou! said:


> niggapl- sorry i mean pedoguyguykrai seems to break whenever someone says the word “fat.” It seems the only comeback she has is to spam “lol fat” she did it for pages in a PM chain.


lol fat


Exorbital Columnations said:


> She's not like the other girls: she has big pp


now you made pp smol


----------



## Neil (Aug 4, 2021)

2020 and 2021 were the eternal september for this fucking website


----------



## Bad Gateway (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> lol fat
> 
> now you made pp smol


Don't ignore me, swallow me.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 4, 2021)

@pedoguyguykrai and @Bad Gateway need to get a room for fuck's sake


----------



## Pee Cola (Aug 4, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Don't ignore me, swallow me.


You want @pedoguyguykrai to clean your crime scene? Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 4, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> @pedoguyguykrai and @Bad Gateway need to get a room for fuck's sake


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> I am annoying faggot who likes to shit post


Well hopefully you clean up crime scenes better then you shit post.....


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 5, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Imagine being fat and pretending you're not desperate for any crumb of dick that might land itself on your fat, greasy face.


Imagine being fat.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 5, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Imagine being fat.


PP only.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Aug 5, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> You want @pedoguyguykrai to clean your crime scene?





Also her user number ends in 69


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Aug 7, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> View attachment 2414659
> Also her user number ends in 69


dont worry bb, i'll be sure to don my hazmat suit


----------



## Childe (Aug 7, 2021)

For anyone curious Ride basically confirmed the answer is yes


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 7, 2021)

still not sure though i say alot alot too.


----------



## Childe (Aug 4, 2021)

At this point I'm 90% sure. Discuss.


----------



## Childe (Aug 7, 2021)

Epic Fedora Man said:


> still not sure though i say alot alot too.


stop being retarded


----------



## El Iluminado (Jan 12, 2022)

So this bitch got banned? Lmao


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Feb 23, 2022)

@Niggaplease so is she your sock or not? you both work manual labor, and im pretty sure you like asian food and pho and noodles like @pedoguyguykrai

edit: 

also thanks to @Just A Butt 




both have a tranny dad


----------



## Begemot (Feb 24, 2022)

I just want both hoes to submit to me. I like larger girls but they need to be a helpmeet to my desires.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 24, 2022)

It looks like there was a lot of time spent on trying to figure out if the two were the same person, but did anybody ask the question of _why_ Niggaplease would sock in the first place?


----------



## serious n00b (May 30, 2022)

What a surprise.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (May 30, 2022)

Imagine paying to get your username changed lol


----------



## Begemot (May 31, 2022)

I feel betrayed....


----------

